# West Nebraska Retriever Club



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Second Hand:

_Open tight triple. Long right hand bird 350 thrown right to left. Middle bird 275 thrown right to left up a steep hill. Flyer left 175 thrown back slightly right up hill. Much terrain._


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

been a judges test so far. Consensus is about 40% success. So far probably run 30 dogs.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Mike have you ran yet?

Aaron


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Callbacks to Qual 3rd:
2,6,10,21,22,23,24,26,27


----------



## J Hoggatt (Jun 16, 2004)

Jiggy said:


> Callbacks to Qual 3rd:
> 2,6,10,21,22,23,24,26,27


NOT 2 - probably "1" - instead of 2 -

( 2 is me and I at home typing.....LOL -- Tough test/Good test...........)


----------



## lanse brown (Apr 22, 2004)

First Hand- this set of marks were the best set of marks that I have seen all year and for a long time. Since my analysis is perhaps too much it should be noted that Danny Farmer said the same thing. It is amazing how judges who train and run and put on trials and work at Nationals are able to do these things- I am just amazed-of course that is why I came and will run Rocky Mountian next weekend.It was a long day and all the answers were delivered by the dogs' performance in the field.


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

Open callbacks: 1,2,3,7,8,11,17,22,24,25,28,30,31,32,34,37,39,44,46,49,50,51,52,54,59,62,65,70


----------



## birdthrower51 (Aug 23, 2004)

sorry, typo. 49 is a scratch


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Am judges are winning today. Triple long middle bird thrown hip pocket to left hand flyer. rthese two are down the draw. Right hand bird high on hill thrown down hill slightly in. Good bird placement.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

11 back to watermarks in open. Marks will be tomorrow morning. 
1.3.8.22.24.25.30.51.54.59.65 dog 22 will be first dog.


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Callbacks to Open 4th in the morning. 
1,3,8,22,24,25,30,51,54,59,65


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

am callbacks to landblind in progress.
1.4.7.11.12.14.15.16.18.21.23.25.26.29.33.34.36.37.40


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Amateur callbacks to Waterblind

4, 11, 14, 15, 16, 21, 23, 25, 26, 34, 37, 40

I got them from Tom Vaughn, so if they are incorrect, blame Tom

Ted


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

Go Gettum #14!!!


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

weather this mornin is low clouds light rain and drizzel. Don't know about the tests I'm out of it and having breakfast at the flyin J. Good luck to those still playing. Go team Two Step.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

I'm home as well grilling breakfast at the lake! Good luck to everyone still playing! Great tests grounds etc. 
Aaron


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

NEW AFC- World Famous Rosa Barks -Lanse Brown. Rosa and Lanse Won the OPEN~!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> NEW AFC- World Famous Rosa Barks -Lanse Brown. Rosa and Lanse Won the OPEN~!


That's great, Congratulations to Lanse and Rosa!

Hands down my favorite registered name of all-time.


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

congrads Lanse and Rosa


----------



## lanse brown (Apr 22, 2004)

The Western Nebraska RC had 4 excellent, knowledgable and polite judges this weekend. The Open tests were as hard as I have ever completed- the judges cared re visability,wind, their bird placement showed that they knew dogs and that they arrived at the final placements because the dogs that placed knew where the birds were, the lines to the blinds allowed for lots of room to get off line and correct as opposed to some who set one sided blinds or have a "key hole" that if your dog cuts left or right you are out.Damn, but on all 3 blinds you could see your dog. This is why I pick my judges and why next week there is a repeat of 4 judges who will be at the NARCCS and who have Judged a National-amazing when you run under hands on,honest judges who train and run their own dogs there are no buddy call backs and everyone has a good time. Thank you Western Nebraska RC for having a trial that went smoothly and the contestants had a good time- I am indebted to you.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Congratz Lanse!


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Congratulations on the new AFC!

Are there any of the other Open placements, like how did #3 do by any chance?


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

*Congratulations Lance! *


----------



## Jiggy (Apr 14, 2003)

Open Results:
1st: Lanse with Rosa
2nd: Danny with Jazz
3rd: Danny with Bobby
4th: Lanse with Eva
RJAM: Danny with Norman

Not sure of other JAMs.

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

Congrats Lanse very happy for you!!

Anyone have any updates on the Am?


----------



## Biesemeiers (May 22, 2003)

Congrats Lanse On Winning The Open!!!! And A New Afc!!! Enjoyed Seeing You This Weekend And Listening To Stories About The Old Days! Still Think You And Swede Should Write A Book!


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

1 Tom Brian - don't know
2. Barb Howard - Prime
3 Rodney Bridgers - Brother Bob
4. John Goettl - Pete
RJ Judy Aycock - Gracie


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Jiggy said:


> Open Results:
> 1st: Lanse with Rosa
> 2nd: Danny with Jazz
> 3rd: Danny with Bobby
> ...


Congrats to Eva on her 4th!!


----------



## Tim West (May 27, 2003)

Congrats Lanse.

See you this weekend in Colo.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Way to go Lanse! How many titles and all-age points are you up to now? I know it's a bunch! Good job!


----------



## attaboy (May 16, 2010)

Hello,

Curious if anyone happened to see how Captn's Sierra Shadow Ale (#70?) ran this weekend at the open with Bart?

Thank you!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

huntinman said:


> Way to go Lanse! How many titles and all-age points are you up to now? I know it's a bunch! Good job!


*1254 AA points as of early 2009*

Congrats to our friend Lanse Brown on yet another AFC in an illustrious career...We hope you are able to come see on your way home after the National

MaryKent and Clint Mallari


Congratulations Lanse; I was on the road headed to SLC so I didnt find out till late Monday. As you head to the National Am with TWO contenders, we wish you well....Bon


----------

